# Getting rid of body fat



## Ben1212 (Jun 28, 2010)

Hi chaps,

I just want to start by saying that I'm not actually trying to loose weight as such, its body fat. I currently weigh 12 stone and according to my tanita bcm my body fat is 13.4 %. Now I know the scales are'nt overly accurate but its given me a rough idea. After loosing 2 1/2 stone I'm still left with some stubborn body fat around my chest and stomach. Number one thing is my man boobs! I started the gym roughly 3 weeks ago and I go 4 times a week. I do various weight training and 20-30 minutes cardio per session. I stick to a 2500 calorie limit per day. Question is will this start to tap away at my body fat. I'll post up a typical days diet later today


----------



## stevey1337 (Jul 9, 2010)

If you started the gym three weeks ago and have alredy lost two and a half stone then I'm sure over the next month ud be able to get rid of the rest of the fat, tip which works for me when I'm trying to lose fat in a certain area, do your cardio and then lift weights which work your muscles in the areas u need firming up, will add extra burn to that area and tone the fat up which you have there. Try this for a month and I'm sure u will see a huge change, good luck


----------



## chrislad (May 21, 2010)

stevey1337 said:


> If you started the gym three weeks ago and have alredy lost two and a half stone then I'm sure over the next month ud be able to get rid of the rest of the fat, tip which works for me when I'm trying to lose fat in a certain area, do your cardio and then lift weights which work your muscles in the areas u need firming up, will add extra burn to that area and tone the fat up which you have there. Try this for a month and I'm sure u will see a huge change, good luck


not sure any of that is true, you cant spot reduce fat.

fasted cardio and sensible diet would be the solution, but losing 2.5 stone is impressive progress in anyones book

just stick to it buddy not everything happens overnight and 3 weeks of training wont really alter anything yet


----------



## Ben1212 (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry for any confusion but i actually lost the 2 1/2 stone before i joined the gym. The last 3 weeks my weight has stayed roughly the same despite some fluctuations due to water retention.

A typical days diet would be as follows:

Breakfast @ 7.30am

- Bowl of porridge

- Orange juice

Am snack @ 10.30am

- Protein shake

- Handfull of fruit/nuts/bannana etc

Lunch @ 1pm

- Usually some sort of waitrose ready meal. Always go for the low in saturated fat ones and try to pick one with an equal carb/protein amount e.g 40g/40g. Typically these usually consist of chicken e.g Chicken tika with rice, chicken with roasted vegetables etc. On the odd occassion i may have tinned mackrel with one of their vegetable medley's.

- A low fat yoghurt of some sort

- Punnet of Fuit - Blackberries/bluberries/Cherries

Pm snack @ 4pm

- 100/150grams of dried fruit or nuts.

Dinner @ 7pm

- Whatever's on offer! 99% of the time its healthy! Typically chicken/lamb/steak/pork chops with vegetables/rice or noodles. On the odd occasion i might have sausage mash and beans but very rarely.

- 300ml milkshake

Protein shake at 9.30pm if i have been to the gym that evening.

Evening snack @10pm

- Bowl of oats/alpen/muesli

- Banana/apple or a pear

- Cup of tea

I drink around 2 litres of water a day. I dont touch any fizzy drinks at all and never eat chocolate/crisps/cakes. I might have bread once a week.

Like i said i make sure i dont exceed 2500 calories a day. Im looking to burn the excess fat and expose what muscle i have! The weights should in time increase that.

Any suggestions/reccomendations?

Thanks


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

The diet looks like a bit of a mess to be honest.

Drop that night time snack to start with.


----------



## Ben1212 (Jun 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> The diet looks like a bit of a mess to be honest.
> 
> Drop that night time snack to start with.


Ok, its just im usually quite hungry before i go to bed. Any better foods to eat before bed?

What would you reccomend i change?


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

A slow releasing protein like cottage cheese or similar before bed is what alot of people seem to go for.

I prefer a can of tuna myself.


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Dezw said:


> A slow releasing protein like cottage cheese or similar before bed is what alot of people seem to go for.
> 
> I prefer a can of tuna myself.


 What he said.

Good fats and protein should be your main focus through out the day bar breakfast and post work out. Carbs in excess make fat loss very hard.

You will drop fat just by lower the carbs.


----------



## FATBOY (Mar 4, 2008)

as above eggs are good as is whey


----------



## Ben1212 (Jun 28, 2010)

What am i eating thats full of carbs?


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

- Bowl of porridge

- Orange juice

- Handfull of fruit/nuts/bannana etc

- Chicken tika with rice, chicken with roasted vegetables etc. On the odd occassion i may have tinned mackrel with one of their vegetable medley's.

- A low fat yoghurt of some sort

- Punnet of Fuit - Blackberries/bluberries/Cherries

- 100/150grams of dried fruit or nuts.

rice or noodles.- 300ml milkshake

- Bowl of oats/alpen/muesli

- Banana/apple or a pear

Those are all primarily carb.


----------



## Críostóir (Dec 12, 2009)

FATBOY said:


> as above eggs are good as is whey


But whey contains more protein then an egg


----------



## Ben1212 (Jun 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> - Bowl of porridge
> 
> - Orange juice
> 
> ...


Thanks for your help mate. I'll try and switch things up a bit. Its gonna be more difficult than i originally thought as carbs are in practically everything!


----------



## Lois_Lane (Jul 21, 2009)

Let me help you help your self mate. www.nutritiondata.com use this site for every SINGLE thing you put in your mouth and right down exactly how many carbs/fats/proteins you are intaking every day. Do this for a week then if you can't work it out your self repost on here and you will get help. HINT aim for 1 gram of protein/ 1 gram of carb/ .5 grams of fat as a ratio meaning for each gram of carb you also need a gram of protein and .5 grams of fat.


----------



## Ben1212 (Jun 28, 2010)

Lois_Lane said:


> Let me help you help your self mate. www.nutritiondata.com use this site for every SINGLE thing you put in your mouth and right down exactly how many carbs/fats/proteins you are intaking every day. Do this for a week then if you can't work it out your self repost on here and you will get help. HINT aim for 1 gram of protein/ 1 gram of carb/ .5 grams of fat as a ratio meaning for each gram of carb you also need a gram of protein and .5 grams of fat.


Top man, thanks for that


----------



## war (Jul 6, 2010)

Lois_lane's advice is spot on, only thing i'd add is remember fat is the most stubborn thing to move so just keep with it and maybe invest in a heart rate monitor as hrm training is very effective in making sure ur training right also keep a training log.


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

Ben1212 said:


> Thanks for your help mate. I'll try and switch things up a bit. Its gonna be more difficult than i originally thought as carbs are in practically everything!


yea carbs are in practically everything to a certain extent butyou want to choose foods that arent carbed based

practically every food has protein/carbs and fats but say chicken is primarily protein with low fat and carb content, but then look at potatoe is primarily carbs with low fat and protein


----------



## Never Injured (Jan 4, 2010)

war said:


> Lois_lane's advice is spot on, only thing i'd add is remember fat is the most stubborn thing to move so just keep with it and maybe invest in a heart rate monitor as hrm training is very effective in making sure ur training right also keep a training log.


What Heart rate should a 24 year old aim for to burn fat?


----------



## war (Jul 6, 2010)

Find your max HR and work at 65% of that at you will be in the Energy Efficient zone (fat burning zone)


----------



## JPN (Nov 30, 2010)

The causes of man boobs are:

Low testosterone and obesity.

What I found that helps you lose a lot of fat is interval training.

Have a look at this article if you need help getting rid of man boobs

Check and read for yourself go to The Body 4 U Now Advice and look under How to lose man boobs


----------

